# safety officer



## growy_cool (17 فبراير 2010)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*_
_*مما اسعدني انضمامي لهذا الصرح الراقي وباســــــــم الله ابدا اول مشاركه *_
_*وانا اسف لو ثقلت عليكم *_


_*اخواني انا التحقت بمركز التدريب تحت اشراف الاستاذ صالح الصقعبي بالخــــبر*_


_*وباذن الله ساحصل على خمس شهادات بالاضافه الى first Aid + CPR*_

_*وهي علي النحو التالي*_

_*HSE MS*_
_*+*_
_*Invsetigtion*_
_*+*_
_*Inspection and Aduit*_
_*+*_
_*Safety Officer*_
_*+*_
_*(NFPA) Fire*_

_*سوالي للاخوان اصحاب الخبرة *_

_*بعد التوكل علي الله والاخذ بالاسباب*_

_*أين أتجه ؟*_
_*وما هي حدود الراتب الحد الادني والاعلى ؟*_
_*وما هي الدورات التي تنفعني ان شاء الله مستقبلا في هذا المجال ؟*_


_*وشاكر لكم اتاحه الفرصة*_
:19::19:
:73:
​


----------



## growy_cool (18 فبراير 2010)

growy_cool قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*_
> _*مما اسعدني انضمامي لهذا الصرح الراقي وباســــــــم الله ابدا اول مشاركه *_
> _*وانا اسف لو ثقلت عليكم *_
> 
> ...




يا أخواني ما فيه احد مهتم بموضوعي ياليت الاقي رد علما باني من سكان الخبر ( السعوديه)
:18:


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (18 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام اخي انا لي 6سنوات اعمل safety officer ومشكلة هذا التخصص انه يعتمد من شركات المقاولات خاصه التي تعمل في المصانع تحت الانشاء يعني البعيده عن الاسكان والرواتب تعتمد على حسب الخبره يعني تمنيت انك اخذت دبلوما انجليزي افضل لانها تفتح لك مجالات كثيره وانا الحين ادرس دبلوما انجليزي بعد ماخسرت اوموالي على دورات السيفتي واكتشف انها مومعتمده ودورات بدون خبره لاتسوى شي بمجال السيفتي والله يوفقك اخي للخير


----------



## growy_cool (18 فبراير 2010)

بوخالد من الخليج قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخي انا لي 6سنوات اعمل safety officer ومشكلة هذا التخصص انه يعتمد من شركات المقاولات خاصه التي تعمل في المصانع تحت الانشاء يعني البعيده عن الاسكان والرواتب تعتمد على حسب الخبره يعني تمنيت انك اخذت دبلوما انجليزي افضل لانها تفتح لك مجالات كثيره وانا الحين ادرس دبلوما انجليزي بعد ماخسرت اوموالي على دورات السيفتي واكتشف انها مومعتمده ودورات بدون خبره لاتسوى شي بمجال السيفتي والله يوفقك اخي للخير



أخي ابو خالد الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك
لو اتكرمت تدخل معي بتفاصيل اكثر عن ما ذكرت

لو توضح اكثر


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (18 فبراير 2010)

اوكي اخي مجال safety officer عندنا في السعوديه يتقصر على شركات المقاولات التي تعمل مشاريع كبيره اذا خلص المشروع انتهى عقدك معهم واذا عندهم مشروع تنتقل لمشروع ثاني طبعا طول وقتك وانت تعمل تحت اشعة الشمس والغبار وانت تراقب العمال وساعات عمل كثيره 

اما الرواتب مثل ماقلت لك هي عقود يعني ماهو راتب ثابت على حسب مدة عقدك وعلى حسب الشركه وانت تشتغل بساعه مثلا لو ساعتك 8ريال وانت تشتغل 10ساعات بليوم نظامهم بليوميه 

وهذا والله اعلم وبتوفيق اخي


----------



## growy_cool (18 فبراير 2010)

بوخالد من الخليج قال:


> اوكي اخي مجال safety officer عندنا في السعوديه يتقصر على شركات المقاولات التي تعمل مشاريع كبيره اذا خلص المشروع انتهى عقدك معهم واذا عندهم مشروع تنتقل لمشروع ثاني طبعا طول وقتك وانت تعمل تحت اشعة الشمس والغبار وانت تراقب العمال وساعات عمل كثيره
> 
> اما الرواتب مثل ماقلت لك هي عقود يعني ماهو راتب ثابت على حسب مدة عقدك وعلى حسب الشركه وانت تشتغل بساعه مثلا لو ساعتك 8ريال وانت تشتغل 10ساعات بليوم نظامهم بليوميه
> 
> وهذا والله اعلم وبتوفيق اخي




جزيت خـــــــــــــيرا وزوجــــــــــت وبكـــرا

ورحم الله والديك ووالدي من زار هالصفحه ومن قام علي هالملتقى

تحياتي وشكري لك يا ابا خالد


----------



## h_makki29 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم انصحك بالتوجه مباشرة الى البحرين rrc بعمارة الزياني بالمنطقة الدبلوماسية
والحصول على دورتي
NEBOSH International general certificate
NEBOSH international diploma 

على التوالي وباذن الله تجد وظيفة مباشرة في احد الشركات الكبيرة بالجبيل وبمرتب جيد جدا علما ان البرنامج الأول يكلفف 13000 تقريبا والثاني 40000 الف 
وللعلم لن تندم فهي متطلب اساسي 
تحياتي


----------



## saleh547 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ان اعمل بوظيفت سفتي افسر او safety officer او ظابط سلامة وانصح من يريد ان يتقدم لاي دورة بالنسبة NEBOSHان يكسب خبرة لا تقل عن 3 سنوات في مجال الصحة والسلامة والله الموفق


----------



## growy_cool (24 فبراير 2010)

h_makki29 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم انصحك بالتوجه مباشرة الى البحرين rrc بعمارة الزياني بالمنطقة الدبلوماسية
> والحصول على دورتي
> nebosh international general certificate
> ...




ياليت اخوي تقول لي مدتها 
ومتي راح تبدا 
وكم باذن الله راح يكون المرتب كحد ادني وكحد اعلي
بليز الاجابه


----------

